# Outboard engine w/integrated fuel tank?



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

I've googled this one and haven't been able to find anything...

...does anyone know of a small outboard engine with an integrated fuel tank (like on a lawnmower, but with more capacity maybe)?

Alternatively, after-market or DIY ideas for bolting something on to an old merc 4.5 would be much appreciated.

I've got a big old steel tank that I think is overkill for getting in and out of the marina, and it takes up a lot of room in the cockpit of my Catalina 22. I'd also have to worry about venting if I go the route of getting it (or something smaller) out of the cockpit and into one of the lazerettes.

Information, ideas, comments?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

I not sure I understand all you ask.
There are some small outboards that have a fuel tank built in.

If, a person enjoy Nostalgia there some very old ones that are larger H.P. the have tanks.

DIY this made me think of an old outboard I see at around boat dealers on display. They have a round tank mounted with metal straps. It not hard to do just requires some thought as to where you mount the tank, fuel flow/routing and maybe some rubber bumpers so there not wear on metal from vibration.

If, I find a picture I will show you.
This link an old motor, we not worried about that, but, see the fuel tank?

http://www.britishseagull.co.uk/graphics/britishseagull-old.jpg

This not the best picture and would help to see from a few angles. Maybe it will help.

The fuel line not need a pump ball to prime as the fuel flows by Gravity to the carburetor.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Merc and Nissan/Tohatsu both have small outboards with 1 gallon integral tanks


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

Argh - thanks folks. I was googling the wrong term (integrated as opposed to integral).

Live and learn. Much appreciated, as always.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Something like this is smaller and plastic..
http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...URL=true&storeNum=6&subdeptNum=78&classNum=79


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Most of the smaller outboards, from almost all the manufacturers, have an integral tank. However, depending on the size of the engine the tanks will differ in size. On my Tohatsu 3.5HP four-stroke it is about .3 gallons...not a gallon as you indicate.


k1vsk said:


> Merc and Nissan/Tohatsu both have small outboards with 1 gallon integral tanks


----------



## dohenyboy (Aug 16, 2006)

Yamaha 4 hp 4 stroke has an intefral tank, with option to connect external. I seem to recollect about an hour's drive time with the fuel in the tank.


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

As USCGRET1990 says, replace your steel tank with a small jerry can from West Marine. They have all the adapters you will need.

I have several jerry cans on my boat. I haven't gotten around to cleaning the built in tank. One nice thing about the jerry cans is that if I get a tank of bad gas from some marina, it is isolated to that jerry can, and has not contaminated my entire fuel supply. Also, you can fill the jerry can at a regular gas station. Tough to do that with a built-in tank.

Merry Xmas,
Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision
http://nautib.blogspot.com


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I've got a 2006 Johnson 2.5hp 2-stroke with an integrated tank for sale right now near Albany NY... used for one season in fresh water... I just wanted something bigger. PM if you're interested  Did I just completely violate the Sailnet rules?


----------

